# symphony chorus!



## Barnali Kar (Jun 3, 2007)

We'll stage a musical function with 150 vocalists(singing Rabindra Sangeet, non-classical) and 14 accompanying instrumental players. Can we call it a sympnony chorus and chamber orchestra?


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

If it's just 150 vocalists, I guess it's just a big choir.


----------



## Frasier (Mar 10, 2007)

These days you can call it what you like. Choral Symphony might be better - Holst wrote one, subtitled "Hymn to Jesus".


----------



## Barnali Kar (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: symphony chorus*

Thank you for your inputs. I guess I will go with Choral Symphony - sounds pretty musical.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Barnali Kar said:


> I guess I will go with Choral Symphony - sounds pretty usical.


That sounds more like Beethoven's Ninth.


----------



## 4/4player (Nov 17, 2006)

Where is this great music event taking place? I hope the acoustics are well suited to this kind of ensemble!
Anyway..that sounds really cool....even better if it gets filmed and sold on a DVD *Wink*

Musically,
4/4player


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

4/4player said:


> Where is this great music event taking place? I hope the acoustics are well suited to this kind of ensemble!
> Anyway..that sounds really cool....even better if it gets filmed and sold on a DVD *Wink*
> 
> Musically,
> 4/4player


I'm guessing somewhere in West Bengal, most probably in Calcutta/Kolkata.

There's been a tradition here for about a century and a half where the leading exponents of Carnatic music along with hundreds of other singers and instrumentalists pay homage to Thyagaraja, who was one of greatest composers of this style of classical music. And all this happens under a shamiana roof(check the first two pics), and it is televised regionally every year. This has caught up in the US, too, where Cleveland and Chicago have their own version of this festival but with better acoustics.


----------



## Barnali Kar (Jun 3, 2007)

This event will take place in Kolkata, West Bengal, India on 7th July. I hope it will be recorded and excerpts may be shown on TV.


----------

